# taters



## duncan (Sep 9, 2006)

I just tried sometihng new with my taters. I cut them like fries and tossed them with some tonys and evoo let them set for thirty min or so then sliced onion and tossed into the mix then put it all in a foil pouch and added about a tbl spoon of butter and put it on the smoker for about two hrs or so at 250.


----------



## meowey (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds like something I ought to try.  Was the pouch closed, or did you leave it open so the smoke could get to the taters?

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## duncan (Sep 10, 2006)

Closed with small holes poked in the top. I also put in 5 cloves of garlic 3 chopped fine 2 just chunked up.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

Duncan, you could also do this with a round or square grilling pan (looks like a black aluminum fry pan poked full of holes). Everything will stay in the pan 'cept for the jucies and get a better smokey flavor. Just my $.02 :D !


----------

